# Frontline for Senior Golden (13.5 yo)



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been doing some reading that it is bad to give a senior dog Frontline type products. Duke is 13.5 years old, will be 14 in November and I have always frontlined him and given him Heartguard. He has slowed down considerably the last 6 months. The articles I've read say that because their skin is thinner could irritate them. Also their metabolism has change it absorbs differently…??? 

Question: those of you with an old gold, do you still frontline?

Thanks!
_Christine _


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog is 10; she'll be 11 in September. 

I have always used Sentinel, which is a Heartworm and Flea all in one. It's a chew treat form - nothing applied to her skin. I plan to give it to her again this year from June to November.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Frontline Plus seems to trigger grand mal seizures in my 12+ year old Charlie, so I don't want it anywhere near him. A combination of Program and the Preventic collar are our current choice for him, though not with great confidence.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

haven't had any problems with my Tiny (14 years old) or my Toby (13 years old) with either Frontline Plus or Vectra3D.


----------



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

*Advantix II*

My Golden is almost 13. We live in Houston where the fleas are horrible, especially with the drought. I have used Frontline and Frontline Plus for as long as I have had the dog. However, I have now changed to Advantix II. With Frontline Plus, she would get fleas on her for awhile until they died. Sometimes they would bite her. With Advantix II, the fleas seem to be immediately repelled. This is my first month with the Advantix II. Hopefully it will continue to be a better product for my Golden.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

For me it would depend on the level of fleas/ticks in the area, rather there are other pets (that could pass on fleas/ticks) and the time spent outdoors. 

I never used flea preventative on my senior until the vet found flea dirt on my (outdoor) cat and suggest I use it. Maggie didn't seem to have any adverse effects but I know what you mean about worrying about our seniors and possible reactions.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I haven't had any issues with Frontline Plus....yet....


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Garlic pills*

*Hi*

*I have been reading about frontline and came to the conclusion that l will never let my golden use it.*
*For the last 11 yrs my little girl has been taking garlic pills and l live in the woods and never saw a tick on her.*

*I also only test her for heart worm.*

*I do not believe in all of those pills or shots and firmly believe that they only hurt them.*

*There has been a study that has new protocalls on giving any animal shots.*


----------

